# "Minority Report" nearly lives up to hype.



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, while on vacation a bunch of us went to see "Minority Report". I'll have to admit that I went to see it in the Theater only because it was a group thing. So you could say I was Dragged to the movies to see this.

I'm glad I was. This was a very well made movie with one of the most inovative plots I've seen in a long time. Essentially, there are three children born of drugged-out mothers who through genetic treatment become claravoyant and are accurate to the point that they predict future murders. Tom Cruise is the head "detective" in the pre-crime unit. The story really takes off when Tom Cruise's character is tagged as commiting murder within 72 hours. Tom's Character must clear himself since he is certain he has been set up. But has he?

Anyway, the plot is quite interesting and fresh.


Spoiler



The only problem I had with the plot is that it is a complete paradox. How can you set some one up for a future murder so that it triggers a warning in the "past" causing the whole chain of events to occur in the future? Had the black ball not come, none of the events would have happened since there was no "set-up to uncover" leading to the chain of events that led up to the murder that triggered the black ball which should have STILL been a red ball because it was most definitely a crime of passion unless the black ball belonged to the guy commiting "suicide" or the Max VonSydow character who set the whole thing up. It's the only thing that just didn't fit or pass my suspension of disbelief filter. So the black ball itself was the cause of the entire story. Without it Tom would never have killed anyone accidentally or otherwise



I had a problem with the plot (described in the spoiler) that I cannot discuss without giving the story away. But I got over it.

The special effects were just awesome. Though never in a million years do I expect to see anything like it in 50 years (as my brother said, even if we started building the infrastructure now it wouldn't be completed by then...tip to the movie industry STOP DATING FUTURISTIC MOVIES! IF YOU MUST STAY THE MOVIE IS IN THE NEAR FUTURE SAY "50 years from now" not 2056.) The cityscape, cars and gadgets were very pleasing eye candy. What really floored me were the "invisible" special effects. These are effects that you aren't supposed to see that blend "real" and "unreal" elements of the film.

The action is quite captivating and the chase scenes were unique.

1 worst, 10 best

Premise 10
Originality 9
Action 8.5
Acting 9.5
Special Effects 10
Music 7

Weighted for the plot holes I saw.
(others in my group didn't see my point or told me a hat would cover it nicely)
I give this movie an 8.5 For me this is about as good as it gets.

I recommend you see this movie on a big screen.

See ya
Tony


----------

